# Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360 - schlechte Temperaturen im be quiet! Dark Base 700 mit Ryzen 3700x



## TurboThoger (5. September 2020)

Moin Moin,

ich habe folgendes System:

 	Gigabyte X570 AORUS ELITE 
 	Ryzen 7 3700X  (kein OC)
       32GB  G.Skill Trident Z Neo DDR4-3600 DIMM CL16-19-19-39 Dual Kit
       GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER GIGABYTE Windforce OC
       be quiet! Silent Base 750W

Das ganze steckt in einem     be quiet! Dark Base 700      Gehäuse und die CPU wird von einem     Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360      gekühlt, der im Deckel verbaut ist. Es sind die normalen be quiet Silent Wings 3 (140mm) verbaut, die mit dem Gehäuse geliefert werden (einer in der Front einer in der Rückseite).

Im "normalen" Windowsbetrieb ohne echte Last liegen die Temperaturen der CPU zwischen 38 und 41 Grad - wenn Last auf das System kommt, z.B. Prime95 oder folding@home, dann gehen die Temperaturen sofort hoch auf 85 bis 90 Grad (Lüfter laufen dann auf voller Geschwindigkeit) ohne dann wieder runter zu gehen. Das erscheint mir schrecklich hoch, zumal die CPU selbst bei einfachen Lasten wie z.B. beim Zocken auf über 75 Grad steigt.  

Ich habe den Kühler bereits einmal abgebaut und die Wäremleitpaste (Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut) erneuert - sah allerdings nicht so aus als wäre es wirklich notwendig gewesen und hat auch leider nichts gebracht. 

Nun meine konkrete Frage: Stimmt etwas mit der Wasserkühlung nicht? Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der gleichen WaKü/Gehäuse Kombination? Was könnte der Grund für diese schlechten Temperaturen sein?


----------



## Albatros1 (5. September 2020)

Zur Zeit, 23Grad Raumtemperatur, geht mein 3700x bei Volllast auf 68 Grad. Leerlauf 34-45 Grad. Stark und schnell schwankend, das scheint normal zu sein. Habe aber Luftkühlung. Die max Temperatur war bei 29 Grad Raumt. war 73 Grad. Die Lüfterdrehzahl zwischen min/max macht nur einige Grad aus. /5 Grad bei Dir wäre normal, die 90 Grad finde ich bei guter Kühlung zu hoch. Die CPU scheint laut techn.Angaben dies zwar auszuhalten, aber doch etwas zu hoch.
Man muß natürlich bedenken, dies ist keine Dauertemperatur wenn man künstlich die Last hochtreibt. Die Temp. bei üblichen Anwendungen spielt eine Rolle und die wäre bei Deinen Spielen mit 75 Grad in Ordnung. Natürlich lohnt es immer, nach dem Luftdurchgang zu schauen. Gibt es Hindernisse, wieviel m3 Luft schaffen die Lüfter, bei Radiatoren auch wie hoch ist der Druck des Lüfters. Es gibt hier sicher welche die Deine Kühlung kennen und evtl. Vergleichszahlen haben.


----------



## IICARUS (5. September 2020)

TurboThoger schrieb:


> Nun meine konkrete Frage: Stimmt etwas mit der Wasserkühlung nicht? Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der gleichen WaKü/Gehäuse Kombination? Was könnte der Grund für diese schlechten Temperaturen sein?


Dein Gehäuse ist eines der Gründe, vorne alles geschlossen und es muss alles über die Schlitze mühsam angesaugt werden. Das sieht dann optisch zwar gut aus, ist aber Kühltechnisch nicht so gut. Zudem hast mit einem Gehäuse der es schon ehe schwer hat Luft zu saugen nur ein Lüfter verbaut. Dadurch wird sich bei dir die Temperatur im Gehäuse anstauen und diese ist wieder ausschlaggebend wie kühl die Wassertemperatur wird. Weil mit dieser Temperatur das Wasser im Radiator gekühlt wird und nicht unter Umgebungstemperatur herunter gekühlt werden kann.

Mit folding@home wird dein Prozessor dauerhaft auf alle Kerne mit 100% ausgelastet und kommt Prime95 schon sehr nahe. Daher ist es auch normal das mit Prime95 und f@H höhere Temperaturen anliegen. In Spielen wird deine Grafikkarte eine gewisse Hitze ins Gehäuse fördern was dann oben durch dein Radiator gezogen wird und dadurch das Wasser eine bestimmte Temperatur nicht unterschreiten kann.

Wobei solltest du mit F@H GPU und CPU verwenden beides zu den hohen Temperaturen beitragen, weil neben dem Prozessor deine Grafikkarte auch noch heiße Luft ins Gehäuse fördert. Mit Prime95 liegt zwar auch eine hohe Last des Prozessors an, aber die Grafikkarte wird hierbei nicht mit belastet.

Du kannst mal die Front zum test auf machen und schauen ob es besser wird und ein Radiator profitiert auch wenn es die Luft aus dem Raum bekommt und nicht aus dem Gehäuse. Den Radiator könntest daher auch in die Front verbauen, nur dann kommt dein geschlossenes Gehäuse wieder ins Spiel was das ganze ggf. auch nicht so gut abschneiden lässt.

Wenn ein Gehäuse schlecht Luft ziehen kann muss es gedämmt sein, weil dann Lüfter auch zwangsläufig schneller laufen müssen. Wie laut ein Lüfter wird hängt immer von der Drehzahl ab und kann ein Lüfter besser Luft ziehen muss es auch nicht schnell drehen. Kommen dann noch mehr Lüfter dazu können Lüfter auch langsamer drehen und dadurch bei gleicher Kühlleistung leiser werden.

Stell dir mal ein Thermometer ist Gehäuse und schau mal wie warm es darin wird.
In der Regel ist es so da von der Umgebungstemperatur ein Delta zur Wassertemperatur dazu kommt und von der dann nochmal ein Delta zur CPU-Temperatur, was am ende dann auch die CPU-Temperatur ergibt. Um die Temperatur senken zu können musst du die Ausgangslage verbessern, damit die Wassertemperatur auch geringer ausfallen kann.

*Beispiel*:
1. Stellst du den Radiator nach Draußen mit einer Temperatur von 15°C kann das Wasser theoretisch bis 15°C runter kühlen(+ Delta).

2. Stellst du dein Radiator in die Sauna mit 40°C kann das Wasser theoretisch (+ Delta) nur bis 40°C runter kühlen.

Die Wassertemperatur ist immer ausschlaggebend wie heiß ein Prozessor wird und die Wassertemperatur ist immer von der Temperatur der Luft abhängig mit der ein Radiator das Wasser kühlen kann.


----------



## koufe (5. September 2020)

Mahlzeit
Ich konnte das selbe Problem auch schon bei mir und einem Bekannteb beobachten und vllt hilft es ja, das etwas einzugrenzen da es bei mir auch noch besteht.
Die Lüfter fangen schon beim öffnen eines Fensters an schneller zu drehen und komme dabei laut HWInfo auf Temperaturen um die 50 Grad.
Bei Cinebench auf ca 70 Grad und das ganze Innerhalb von max. 5 Sekunden. Dabei ist der Radiator nicht mal annähernd so warm.Das Gehäuse ist dabei komplett offen. Ich habe auch einen Quertausch des boxed Lüfters vorgenommen was auf ca das selbe Ergebnis rauskommt.

Meine Eckdaten:
Ryzen 5 3600 stock
Gigabyte B550 Aorus Elite
16GB Corsair Vengeance 3200
AMD Sapphire Pulse RX5700
Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360
BeQiuet Pure Power 500W

Eckdaten Bekannter:
Ryzen 5 3600
Gigabyte B550 Gaming X
16GB Kingston HyperX 3200
Geforce RTX2060 Super 
Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280
BeQuiet Pure Power 600W

Ich hoffe es hilft und wir finden eine Lösung.


----------



## TurboThoger (5. September 2020)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Hinweise und Anregungen! 



Albatros1 schrieb:


> [...] Natürlich lohnt es immer, nach dem Luftdurchgang zu schauen. Gibt es Hindernisse, wieviel m3 Luft schaffen die Lüfter, bei Radiatoren auch wie hoch ist der Druck des Lüfters.[...]


dazu kann ich erst mal nur die Zahlen der Hersteller anbieten:
Silent Wings 3: Air Flow @ 100% PWM / 12V (CFM / m3/h)	59.5 / 101.09,           Luftdruck @ 100% PWM / 12V (mm H2O)	1.08
Lüfter auf dem Radiator (398 mm x 120 mm x 38 mm): 3&#8201;x ARCTIC P12&#8201;&#8211;&#8201;120&#8201;mm Lüfter Lüftergeschwindigkeit	200&#8201;&#8211;&#8201;1800 RPM (PWM gesteuert)      Luftstrom	56,3 CFM      Statischer Druck	2,2 mm H2O




IICARUS schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Du kannst mal die Front zum test auf machen und schauen ob es besser wird und ein Radiator profitiert auch wenn es die Luft aus dem Raum bekommt und nicht aus dem Gehäuse. Den Radiator könntest daher auch in die Front verbauen, nur dann kommt dein geschlossenes Gehäuse wieder ins Spiel was das ganze ggf. auch nicht so gut abschneiden lässt.8...]


teste ich  und werde berichten 



IICARUS schrieb:


> [...] Den Radiator könntest daher auch in die Front verbauen, nur dann kommt dein geschlossenes Gehäuse wieder ins Spiel was das ganze ggf. auch nicht so gut abschneiden lässt.[...]


Leider passt er der Radiator nicht in die Front, das habe ich schon ausprobiert



IICARUS schrieb:


> [...]Stell dir mal ein Thermometer ist Gehäuse und schau mal wie warm es darin wird.[...]


okay... Notiz auf meinem Einkaufszettel: Thermometer kaufen   mache ich und werde dann berichten



koufe schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich hoffe es hilft und wir finden eine Lösung.


habt ihre eure Systeme auch in einem Dark Base 700 verbaut?


----------



## Albatros1 (5. September 2020)

der Druck bei den 2 Lüftertypen ist eigentlich gut und richtig am jeweiligen Einsatzort. Der Durchsatz ist auch recht ordentlich.
Vielleicht kannst du ein elektronisches Thermometer mit min. 100cm Llangem Sensorkabel besorgen. Das hängst du unter die Ventilatoren beim Radiator
und kannst nun die Lufttemperatur messen die zum Kühlen benutzt wird.
Wo sitzt dein Gehäuselüfter? Der sollte Frischluft ins Gehäuse blasen oder von vorn oder unten Luft ansaugen. Ist vorn oder unten dicht wäre es gut hier Öffnungen zu schaffen.
Die Lüfter beim Radiator werden gebremst, wenn die Zuluft nicht leicht ins Gehäuse dringen kann. Die Förderleistung sinkt, auch bei voller Drehzahl.
Wo Luft rausgeblasen wird. muß die gleiche Menge ins Gehäuse. Sind die Öffnungen zu klein muß der Venti kräftig ansaugen und verliert dadurch an Luftdurchsatz.
Hast du ein Foto?
Zum Vergleich: Mein AMD 3700x, 8 Kern mit CPU-Z Stresstest kommt gerade bei 23,5 Grad Raumtemp. auf 57,5 Grad. Die Lüfter sind auf min. , teilweise aus.
CPU Fan bei ca. 850 RPM, Kühler Fuma 2, Paste MX-4.
Bei 5% OC. (bei 22% , 4400MHz, war Schluß)


----------



## Shinna (5. September 2020)

Ich nutzt die gleiche AIO allerdings in einem Meshify C und habe 5-10° geringere Temps(zum Vergleich als wir draußen +30°C hatte). Bei mir sitzt der Radiator allerdings vor der Mesh Front was halt den Unterschied macht. Trotz allem sind 90° unbedenklich. Die CPU kann 95°C vertragen. Erreicht sie die 95°C throttelt sie runter.


----------



## koufe (5. September 2020)

TurboThoger schrieb:


> [...]
> habt ihre eure Systeme auch in einem Dark Base 700 verbaut?


Wir verwenden das PureBase 500

Hatte auch noch einen Arctic Freezer 34 rumkullern. Bei dem springt auch innerhalb von Sekunden die Temperatur auf einen hohen Wert.

Ich habe das Problem jetzt erstmal etwas umgangen indem ich die Lüfterkurve im BIOS angepasst habe. Aber das ist ja eigentlich nicht Sinn und Zweck der Geschichte


----------



## maexi (6. September 2020)

Fakt ist, es sind normale Temperaturen für dieses Gehäuse und mit dieser Kühlung. Natürlich geht es besser dann aber mehr Kühlfläche. Die Lüfter spielen bei einem offenen Gehäuse eine untergeordnete Rolle. Ein Lüfter kühlt nur im geringen Maße und ist eigentlich für den Abtransport von Warmluft gedacht. Ich habe ein Mora genutzt da passte dann auch alles.


----------



## TurboThoger (6. September 2020)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> [...]
> Vielleicht kannst du ein elektronisches Thermometer mit min. 100cm Llangem Sensorkabel besorgen. Das hängst du unter die Ventilatoren beim Radiator
> und kannst nun die Lufttemperatur messen die zum Kühlen benutzt wird.[...]



so ein Thermometer habe ich aktuell noch nicht, kommt aber. Jetzt habe ich mir erst einmal mit dem Grillthermometer beholfen...vielleicht nicht ganz professionell, aber für den Anfang reichts  

bei ca. 38°C im Gehäuse (knapp unter den Lüftern des Radiators, Raumtemp 21°C) kommt die CPU auf max 85° C (nach 20 Min Folding@Home) in der Spitze, allerdings laufen die Gehäuselüfter dann auch auf voller Leistung und sind entsprechend nicht mehr so "quiet!" wie ich es gerne hätte 
aktuell kommt von unten keine Luft, weil der/die/das   PSU-Shroud geschlossen ist. Ich habe mal einen zweiten Gehäuselüfter für die Front bestellt um zu shcuaen, ob ich dann einen besseren Luftstrom ggf. bei geringer Lautstärke realisieren kann und werde den auch mal am Boden bei geöffnetem PSU-Shroud testen.



Nachtrag: nach etwas über einer Stunde (Raumtemp. unverändert 21°C) liegt die Temperatur im Gehäuse bei 41°C und die CPU Temp bei  88°C max.


----------



## TurboThoger (6. September 2020)

maexi schrieb:


> Fakt ist, es sind normale Temperaturen für dieses Gehäuse und mit dieser Kühlung. Natürlich geht es besser dann aber mehr Kühlfläche. Die Lüfter spielen bei einem offenen Gehäuse eine untergeordnete Rolle. Ein Lüfter kühlt nur im geringen Maße und ist eigentlich für den Abtransport von Warmluft gedacht. Ich habe ein Mora genutzt da passte dann auch alles.



hm... noch mehr Kühlfläche? Ich dachte, dass ein 360 Radiator, nur für den Prozessor gar nicht so schlecht ist.... Keine Frage, ein Mora kann viel mehr, aber braucht auch mehr Platz und das wollte ich eigentlich nicht. 
btw. schönes System hast du da gebaut


----------



## claster17 (6. September 2020)

Der Radiator ist auch groß genug, aber das Problem ist das Gehäuse, welches oben keine Öffnungen hat. Dadurch ist der Radiator nahezu nutzlos, weil die warme Luft nicht aus dem Gehäuse gepustet werden kann.
Die Front ist der einzige Ort in diesem Gehäuse, wo der Radiator halbwegs seine Funktion erfüllen kann.


----------



## maexi (6. September 2020)

natürlich reicht der Radi, wenn man mit den Temperaturen einverstanden ist, will man es besser haben, dann nicht mehr. Übrigens hat der 700er auch oben auch Öffnungen. Das 700er Gehäuse ist nicht wirklich für eine interne Wakü gedacht, aber mit einem zusätzlichen 360 Radi geht einiges. Ich habe da einiges probiert und bin beim Mora hängen geblieben. Jetzt habe ich aber ein anderes Gehäuse, da arbeiten zum Mora noch 2 X420 Radis innen. Warme Tage im Dachgeschoss spielten da keine Rolle mehr.


----------



## ChrisR76 (1. Oktober 2020)

Wenn mit der 360er LF instant 85-90 °C anliegen ist etwas mehr im Argen. 

Nutze die Liquid Freezer 280 II / Kryonaut auf dem Aorus Elite in einem Dark Base 900 um meinen Ryzen 9 3900X kühl zu halten - bin im Hochsommer mit Benches oder Boinc nicht über 75°C gekommen, beim Zocken ~63°C.

Passt der Anpressdruck des Kühlkörpers vielleicht nicht? Ich meine, es gab zwischendurch ein Befestigungsproblem wg nicht passender Gewindelängen an den Schrauben (sind ja nicht voll geschnitten). Vielleicht mal einzeln rausnehmen, mit Unterlegscheibe versehen wieder festdrehen... (vorsichtig handwarm - nach fest kommt kaputt!)


----------

